# Few short vids from Saturday.



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vids!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool videos man!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Videos!! Makes me wanna go riding and I am stuck at work!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ugh if i could stand the way i look in waders i would be out riding but the water is too cold and me + soaking cold water don't mix well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> ugh if i could stand the way i look in waders


:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: :greddy2:


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like fun.


----------



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thankd folks. We usually ride the same place a lot a friend of ours owns the land we have our warming hut on so we always have the same gang out and have a lot of fun.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Great vids as always Wally. Happy to see you joined us here at MIMB, it literally IS the best forum on the net. We have a big, happy family here and a wealth of information. I don't get on as often as I used to, but am always lurking LOL. Cheers


----------



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

swampthing said:


> Great vids as always Wally. Happy to see you joined us here at MIMB, it literally IS the best forum on the net. We have a big, happy family here and a wealth of information. I don't get on as often as I used to, but am always lurking LOL. Cheers


Cool. Thanks. I have looked around here for years, always great info.


----------

